# problem with nvidia drivers - split screen

## AdamM

Hey,

I just installed Gentoo on a new notebook, Acer Extensa 5635, with GeForce 105M graphic card. xorg works perfectly fine when using nv driver, but everything breaks after switching to nvidia - xserver starts, but is split into 6 parts:

http://wstaw.org/images/free/2009/09/25/5e51a52a5098bfcd915c8b96075ccd.jpeg

Here are my xorg.conf and xorg log:

http://dodecki.net/xorg.conf

http://dodecki.net/Xorg.0.log  (this one is rather long, because I enabled modes debug and it seems the greates acceptable mode is 640x480)

Do you have any clue?

----------

## krinn

the driver cannot validate any modes for your screen. 

Do you have any fb active? nvidia dislike it, also try use glx from nvidia instead of aiglx

try eselect opengl list and switch to nvidia one.

----------

## AdamM

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Do you have any fb active?

 

I doubt that, I only pass root= option to kernel

 *Quote:*   

> try eselect opengl list and switch to nvidia one.

 

as soon as kde is compiled, i'll try it

----------

## krinn

well, it could even not in use, if the fb is compile as module, udev will load it for you. Like the nvidia module, you don't have to run X for the nvidia module to be loaded, just own the module, an nvidia card and udev will do the work for you.

----------

## AdamM

i got only userspace vesa framebuffer compiled into kernel. switching to nvidia opengl didn't help.

----------

